# How often should you return your amp



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

I’ve had my amp for four years I’m wondering if it’s time for a retubeing 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

Where are you returning it?


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

I've never retubed an amp as long as I'm happy with the tone. I only retube it when there is a problem or the tone is not what I want.


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2018)

My buddy was telling me the other day his Mesa Boogie was at least 20 years old and he has never changed a tube. He is gigging with it regularly.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Player99 said:


> My buddy was telling me the other day his Mesa Boogie was at least 20 years old and he has never changed a tube. He is gigging with it regularly.


O ok 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Chitmo said:


> Where are you returning it?


At home . Peamp and power tubes . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Player99 said:


> My buddy was telling me the other day his Mesa Boogie was at least 20 years old and he has never changed a tube. He is gigging with it regularly.


My Mesa is almost 40 years old 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2018)

silvertonebetty said:


> My Mesa is almost 40 years old
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


IS there anything wrong with it?


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

silvertonebetty said:


> At home . Peamp and power tubes .
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was making fun of you thread title....


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

I will only retube my amp when there's no sound or something close to that.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I run my amp hard and retube the power section once a year.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I haven't retubed due to excessive use or old age but I have retubed due to microphonic tubes, that usually drives me nuts.


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2018)

If a tube amp hums that can be a sign of bad power capacitors. I am afraid to change high voltage caps.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

The same as light bulbs. When they die.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Player99 said:


> If a tube amp hums that can be a sign of bad power capacitors. I am afraid to change high voltage caps.


its a piece of cake, I highly recommend you try it at least once


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Player99 said:


> If a tube amp hums that can be a sign of bad power capacitors. I am afraid to change high voltage caps.


O that’s what it does is hums then after a bit stops 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2018)

silvertonebetty said:


> O that’s what it does is hums then after a bit stops
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If it hum even with the volume right off I think it is capacitors.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

silvertonebetty said:


> O that’s what it does is hums then after a bit stops
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Take it to a mesa tech.


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2018)

vadsy said:


> its a piece of cake, I highly recommend you try it at least once


and test it with this DIY guitar


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2018)

If you bought it using PayPal, you should return it every 5 months, 29 days for a full refund.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Budda said:


> Take it to a mesa tech.


We don’t have one on the island 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

Had a classic 50 and played it for 7 years. Never touched it, sounded the same as the day I bought it when sold.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

silvertonebetty said:


> We don’t have one on the island
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Find your nearest competent amp tech and make the trip.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Budda said:


> Find your nearest competent amp tech and make the trip.


Lol I can’t drive and the nearest is off island lol I’m
Screwed 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

silvertonebetty said:


> Lol I can’t drive and the nearest is off island lol I’m
> Screwed
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You have no friends or family who drive?


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Budda said:


> You have no friends or family who drive?


Not off island lol . They have us trapped here . You need over $40 just to leave the island . That and my mom is scared of driving in the winter after rolling the old van during her last pregnancy. She said they were upside down for a wile . The younger brother was injoying himself laughing . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2018)

silvertonebetty said:


> Not off island lol . They have us trapped here . You need over $40 just to leave the island . That and my mom is scared of driving in the winter after rolling the old van during her last pregnancy. She said they were upside down for a wile . The younger brother was injoying himself laughing .
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You will have to become your own amp tech then. First thing is to learn how to use a meter and discharge capacitors. Then you can trouble shoot and change out the parts. Could be a rectifier tube but most likely caps.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

silvertonebetty said:


> That and my mom is scared of driving in the winter after rolling the old van during her last pregnancy. She said they were upside down for a wile . The younger brother was injoying himself laughing .


Please thank your mother and younger brother for my laugh for the day. 

I'm sure it was very scary and upsetting...but you painted a funny picture in describing it.


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

silvertonebetty said:


> Lol I can’t drive and the nearest is off island lol I’m
> Screwed
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have no idea if they have a good amp tech, but doesn't PEI have a Long & McQuade?


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Morkolo said:


> I have no idea if they have a good amp tech, but doesn't PEI have a Long & McQuade?


As far as I know, yes.


----------



## Boogieman (Apr 6, 2009)

Morkolo said:


> I have no idea if they have a good amp tech, but doesn't PEI have a Long & McQuade?


AFAIK, there are at least 2 L&M stores on PEI. Not sure if they have amp techs there, though. Officially, the nearest Mesa service depot to PEI is Moncton L&M, NB.


----------



## Boogieman (Apr 6, 2009)

Player99 said:


> You will have to become your own amp tech then. First thing is to learn how to use a meter and discharge capacitors. Then you can trouble shoot and change out the parts. Could be a rectifier tube but most likely caps.


In addition, I would recommend checking this page out, before opening up the amp:
Safety Tips For Working On Tube Amplifiers


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Morkolo said:


> I have no idea if they have a good amp tech, but doesn't PEI have a Long & McQuade?


Yes but no citified tech . Just some guy who won’t answer the phone . I’ve been trying to get s hold of their guy for 2 years 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

Call Mesa and talk with them. They will steer you in the right direction. They may try and help you over the phone, or guide you to the nearest reliable service tech. It is worth the attempt.

You can remove the chassis, and tubes. Then package it well. Ship it to a Mesa tech.

It is a Mesa amp, and new matching tubes tend to revolve most issues. They are fussy about needing matching power tubes in the right sockets.

If you have not read the owners manual for your amp, go to the Mesa website and download it. Lots of good advice in the manual.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

silvertonebetty said:


> Just some *guy who won’t answer the phone* . I’ve been trying to get a hold of their guy *for 2 years*


Their guy takes the highly desired slower pace of living in the east to the fullest extent.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Tone Chaser said:


> Call Mesa and talk with them. They will steer you in the right direction. They may try and help you over the phone, or guide you to the nearest reliable service tech. It is worth the attempt.
> 
> You can remove the chassis, and tubes. Then package it well. Ship it to a Mesa tech.
> 
> ...


Mesa dose not have my manual on line lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

Sounds like you should throw the amp in the ocean with a note attached so some far away tech will find it washed up on a beach somewhere. Might be a quicker turn around.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

I came for the title, and was sorely disappointed in the seriousness of the thread. Damn!
___________


Regarding the retubing (so much less controversial than returning something 40 years old), probably just about never.

Marks are crazy loud amps. Unless you're regularly playing outdoor festivals for 10,000 fans, you aren't even coming close to working that power amp. You're probably around the 1% of full volume range.

Power tubes, when not working hard, last for decades. Really. Consider old tube PA's in rinks or schools. They worked for so long that usually the last guy that replaced them wasn't around if it was every needed again. Those amps were never pushed into clipping, never worked hard and the wear on the power tubes was minimal. @Budda shows the other side of that scenario, as he's pushing tube amps hard while on tour (so there's also the rigours of moving stuff around). His kind of use requires new tubes regularly (reliability as well as tone, I'm sure).

Pre-amp tubes don't wear out per se but vibration takes it's toll and they go bad or microphonic. If they aren't either of those, there is nothing wrong with them.

As was mentioned, might be time for some new caps though. I hear @Player99 is looking for something to practice on. Hey, free labour. The shipping will kill you, though.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

silvertonebetty said:


> Mesa dose not have my manual on line lol


Is it not a Mk I, II, III, IV, or V ?
Should be on this page: MESA/Boogie®


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

jb welder said:


> Is it not a Mk I, II, III, IV, or V ?
> Should be on this page: MESA/Boogie


2a I do have the manual somewhere . Also have an emAil from Mesa with all the parts and cost from Mesa directly . Aprox $300 cad for the caps and tubes minus the shipping 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

silvertonebetty said:


> 2a I do have the manual somewhere .


Ok, you can also get the IIA manual here: MESA BOOGIE MARK IIA OPERATING MANUAL Pdf Download.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2018)

silvertonebetty said:


> 2a I do have the manual somewhere . Also have an emAil from Mesa with all the parts and cost from Mesa directly . Aprox $300 cad for the caps and tubes minus the shipping
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Did they give you a bill of materials? Their prices will probably be way more than you could source out from legit online stores. You don't need every cap either. Probably start with the power caps. I wouldn't buy all the tubes until you change the power caps. I am not really an amp tech so perhaps others here could give you better advice...


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Player99 said:


> Did they give you a bill of materials? Their prices will probably be way more than you could source out from legit online stores. You don't need every cap either. Probably start with the power caps. I wouldn't buy all the tubes until you change the power caps. I am not really an amp tech so perhaps others here could give you better advice...


A few years back










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2018)

silvertonebetty said:


> A few years back
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's all USD?


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Player99 said:


> That's all USD?


they in Cali, so probably yes


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2018)

A quick search and they are charging less than other places. Be sure they use USPS or you will get dinged with a brokerage fee when it comes across the border. Plus there is a chance the post office lets the HST slide.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

These come out of Hamilton, is your amp in here? You can always get an extra tube tossed in on the package.

Mesa Boogie Amplifier - Tube Replacement Kits


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

sulphur said:


> These come out of Hamilton, is your amp in here? You can always get an extra tube tossed in on the package.
> 
> Mesa Boogie Amplifier - Tube Replacement Kits


I’m in Pei 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Player99 said:


> That's all USD?


Yes . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

sulphur said:


> These come out of Hamilton, is your amp in here? You can always get an extra tube tossed in on the package.
> 
> Mesa Boogie Amplifier - Tube Replacement Kits


No but ironically the mark 1 reissue Has the same tubes .







mines a 2a


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

silvertonebetty said:


> I’m in Pei


They ship! 

Get the "Vintage" package! 
One thing that I like there is the different level packages that you can buy.


----------



## Boogieman (Apr 6, 2009)

silvertonebetty said:


> No but ironically the mark 1 reissue Has the same tubes . mines a 2a



Is that a 15-inch EVM speaker?


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Boogieman said:


> Is that a 15-inch EVM speaker?


Yup


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boogieman (Apr 6, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Boogieman said:


> Nice!


I got it on commission . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Boogieman said:


> Nice!


Yup ......... until you have to lift it. Great amps, but jeeez are they heavy. Even with a C90 they're heavy. With an EV, they tip small buildings over and crush lesser hatchbacks.


----------



## Boogieman (Apr 6, 2009)

High/Deaf said:


> Yup ......... until you have to lift it. Great amps, but jeeez are they heavy. Even with a C90 they're heavy. With an EV, they tip small buildings over and crush lesser hatchbacks.


Actually, I have a Mk. I 1x15 combo with a EV speaker. It came with an Anvil case. It was a long time ago, but I think I borrowed a van to bring it home. Could not lift that whole thing and lay it flat into my VW Golf by myself. A flatbed truck with a tailgate would be ideal to transport that beast.

I don't fancy lifting my Mk. II 1x12 combo, even when I was in my late twenties. I figure that 1x15 combo is at least another 10 pounds more, and much harder to lift, due to the bigger size of the cab. I once joked that I should replace the spare tube holder in the back of the cab to something that can hold a pack of Robaxacet.

Great sounding amps. They love to be played loud.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

I only change the power tubes when they're dying.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

butterknucket said:


> I only change the power tubes when they're dying.


How do you know if they are dieing 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

silvertonebetty said:


> How do you know if they are dieing
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


When you're playing you'll hear the volume dropping and coming back up.

You'll hit a chord and it sounds like the amp is fading away a bit, then the volume comes back up as the strings stop vibrating as much. It sounds a bit weird to explain it, but when you hear it you'll understand right away.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

butterknucket said:


> When you're playing you'll hear the volume dropping and coming back up.
> 
> You'll hit a chord and it sounds like the amp is fading away a bit, then the volume comes back up as the strings stop vibrating as much. It sounds a bit weird to explain it, but when you hear it you'll understand right away.


Ok . It’s not doing nothing weird 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

silvertonebetty said:


> Ok . It’s not doing nothing weird
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm a big believer in leaving the amp alone unless it's absolutely necessary.


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

butterknucket said:


> I'm a big believer in leaving the amp alone unless it's absolutely necessary.


Pretty much a life lesson. If it ain’t broke don’t fix it.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

BSTheTech said:


> Pretty much a life lesson. If it ain’t broke don’t fix it.


And if you're not sure, there's probably nothing wrong.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Great advice . I will leave it for another year 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AlBDarned (Jun 29, 2017)

Winner advice!!!


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

The only amps that I changed tubes in were having issues.

One was blowing fuses, turned out to be the rectifier tube, possibly others.
There was apparently 400 hours of giigng on that amp, I was aware of that when buying.
The other just didn't let any sound through. Both were corrected with a full set of new tubes.

I played my Twin for years and years with the original tubes.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

I wait for catastrophic failure.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

silvertonebetty said:


> Ok . It’s not doing nothing weird


Yea, we all want an amp this *is* doing nothing weird. Your amp isn't doing that. I think you should just change out everything but the mains fuse and be done with it. Problem solved, money gone, no more GAS.


----------

